# New grinder



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Got a new grinder the other day. I had 20000 ft to grind and needed two grinders and after calling all over for a few weeks found a good rental a hundred miles away and headed down there this last week to pick them up. The store rented out one of the two. Went to load up the one they had and saw another up on a high shelf. Asked them about it and they made me a deal I couldn't refuse. Rental was a 1000 a week and picked this one up for 2650. Retails at lets say a whole lot more. Less than 50 hours on it. Original isolators on it. There's nothing like paying off a piece of equipment in the same job.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice score! I love those things.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet grinder Para, and congratulations! That should be a nice little money maker for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I need to get stock in the company that makes the diamond plates. 50 gallons of lacquer thinner to remove the old school black tar mastic and 10 sets of teeth later. 50 bags of float and the floor is ready to go epoxy. Just need to finish taping and floating a few more walls and this puppy will be ready to roll by the end of the week.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This one is for you festool lovers. Lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice. I have been looking for one myself. Last year the amount we spent on rentals we could have bought 1. We have a bunch of garage floor coming up this summer and want to have one before we do our first one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> This one is for you festool lovers. Lol
> 
> View attachment 21437


I need one of these also lol.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, so it's just a _little_ floor.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh, so it's just a _little_ floor.


Used to be a grocery store. New demising wall splits the space in half. Got one side. Bid is out for the other side which will be a Planet Fitness. Frame rock floor and paint. Open lid on the other half. Looking forward to dryfall.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Used to be a grocery store. New demising wall splits the space in half. Got one side. Bid is out for the other side which will be a Planet Fitness. Frame rock floor and paint. Open lid on the other half. Looking forward to dryfall.


 Hopefully they poke their heads into this side of the building to see what your capable of! It is nice you are able to tackle the whole project, an awesome way to start off the year!


----------



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

I need one as well and have been looking for a deal or on Craigslist. Looks like you got a great deal and looks like a real nice project!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Para was that with a vacuum or just the grinder?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> There's nothing like paying off a piece of equipment in the same job.


Best feeling ever. From here on out that piece of equipment does nothing but make you money! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wje said:


> Hopefully they poke their heads into this side of the building to see what your capable of! It is nice you are able to tackle the whole project, an awesome way to start off the year!


Already did! Bid was sent out today.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Para was that with a vacuum or just the grinder?


Grinder. The national double vac the other came with (in background) is a beast. I hooked the secondary to a shop vac and it does alright though.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wje said:


> Hopefully they poke their heads into this side of the building to see what your capable of! It is nice you are able to tackle the whole project, an awesome way to start off the year!


Coolest job of my life finally starts this week. We are installing mosaic hand laid tile on a high profile bridge for TexDOT through Knife River. I picked up the tile on Friday. When I get some time ill post pics. I actually got hired because they did not want a tile installer installing it because the installation process is counterintuitive and different. My ego is super excited to do this and two other bridges locally.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Grinder. The national double vac the other came with (in background) is a beast. I hooked the secondary to a shop vac and it does alright though.


One grinder we rented we had to use our shop vac, might as well have had nothing hooked up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm real curious how many sq ft you get a day with it?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> I'm real curious how many sq ft you get a day with it?


Loaded question. I will sit down and get the true square ft labor price this afternoon after I get back from church. As it sits there was 212 man hours. 75 gallons of laq thinner and 8k in grinders and teeth, and a few hundred in misc (chipper bars, squeegies , etc).

Not all man hours were running grinders. Gotta run but ill do the math when I get home.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> I'm real curious how many sq ft you get a day with it?


.72 /square ft true cost (payroll burden and materials only) for floor prep.

Three days of grinding but some days were 17 hrs long and grinders were not active continually. The slab (s) were In differing states and grinding alone was not focal point of historical record keeping on my part. I did time out areas and got 400 square ft in an hour and 1000 square feet on a different time capture. Before we figured out how yo break through the tar layer, we were only getting 50 sq ft an hour. We had to get creative to break through the mastic.

I was more concerned with true cost versus sq ft averages. The true cost is skewed high as it encapsulates a machine purchase but should be a good indicator of depreciation for future productivity estimation.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> One grinder we rented we had to use our shop vac, might as well have had nothing hooked up.


We use commercial black cove base with industrial Velcro and make our own cowling around the base of the Prep16's. Works better then the ones from OnFloor as they are more durable. Can adjust to different blad heights too.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NACE said:


> We use commercial black cove base with industrial Velcro and make our own cowling around the base of the Prep16's. Works better then the ones from OnFloor as they are more durable. Can adjust to different blad heights too.


The National grinders have an adjustable Velcro shroud as well. You can run this grinder with or without isolator disks which allow for chatter dampening which require adjustments in the shroud.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I know where I am going to ask before we do purchase one right here. We aren't ready yet maybe April or May.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NACE is the man to ask. I have learned through trial by fire. I believe in fake it till you make it and have always subscribed to doing trial jobs before I get down and dirty with bigger ones. I miscalculated on this one because I didn't account for so many metal protrusions in the floor or did I have a clue with how to deal with tar mastic.the floor was dusted out and I didn't even see it or know what I was looking for going into this job. In a lot of ways I got some very great OJT on this job, but every job is different. NACE has done countless floor jobs from what I gather and he is a definite resource with much more experience than I.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks.
We were painting a house a few weeks ago- a company that specializes in garage floors showed up with the biggest honkin' grinder I've ever seen. Blew out a 3 bay garage in maybe 3 hours:blink: 

I've always rented one from SW (similar to yours) but they take all day to profile a 2 car garage.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ride on? That's what I really wanted to rent. My biggest thing was the demo prep was rough. Good enough for VCT. Would have had totally different numbers had it been bare concrete.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

No, but it was big. Almost looked like the shot blast ones.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> No, but it was big. Almost looked like the shot blast ones.


Was it this bad boy?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't honestly remember it seemed more like this except it it was 220V
http://www.jondon.com/edco-self-pro...3-phase.html?gclid=CMf0qYTH-bsCFYJqfgodXT8AvQ


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> NACE is the man to ask. I have learned through trial by fire. I believe in fake it till you make it and have always subscribed to doing trial jobs before I get down and dirty with bigger ones. I miscalculated on this one because I didn't account for so many metal protrusions in the floor or did I have a clue with how to deal with tar mastic.the floor was dusted out and I didn't even see it or know what I was looking for going into this job. In a lot of ways I got some very great OJT on this job, but every job is different. NACE has done countless floor jobs from what I gather and he is a definite resource with much more experience than I.


Thanks. A trick to dealing with Mastic is to throw a good quantity of play sand on the mastic and grind with coarse diamonds or mastic shavers. It keeps the mastic from heating up and gumming up blades. Plus it absorbs the tar and adds abrasive. Then just sweep up. Works really well. I have carbide mastic shavers that are very effective but work much better and increase your production rates when you add sand.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NACE said:


> Thanks. A trick to dealing with Mastic is to throw a good quantity of play sand on the mastic and grind with coarse diamonds or mastic shavers. It keeps the mastic from heating up and gumming up blades. Plus it absorbs the tar and adds abrasive. Then just sweep up. Works really well. I have carbide mastic shavers that are very effective but work much better and increase your production rates when you add sand.


I picked up carbide blades but was ineffective. Lacquer thinner and a squeegee was what I resorted to.


----------

